# Radon Swoop AL 8.0/9.0 welche Größe? 189cm



## Moalt (29. Oktober 2021)

Hey,

würdet ihr mir beim Swoop 8.0/9.0 eher L oder XL empfehlen?
Fahre aktuell ein YT Jeffsy in XL, da ist der Reach kürzer als das L Bike von Radon.

Größe 189
SL: 90cm

Danke


----------



## Jasibike (30. Oktober 2021)

Hallo. Ich würde definitiv XL nehmen.  Ich bin genau so groß und fahre einen Slide Trail in XL. Passt perfekt. Mein Sohn (193cm) fährt Swoop AL 9.0 in XL. Die Größe ist auch für mich ok. Er ist von dem Gesamtpaket begeistert. Bis jetzt,  nach 9 Monaten Spaßbetrieb NULL Probleme. Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

